# Recommend me an anime series



## Am0s (Apr 10, 2010)

I know there is alot of topic on this particular forum about anime, I would like if anyone can recommend me some anime series please, I would like 2 types of series, one is for my family to sit and watch atm we all watch naruto and the kids are well into it, they are only 4 and 6, the other type of anime is for me and my wife.

the anime series I already got
Naruto original
Naruto Shippudden to the lastest volume and films

Deathnote
Bleach
full metal Alchemist 

the only other thing is we dont like the subtitles so an english dub would be better

for my kids I tried DB DBZ and DB KAi trying to find something like naruto when we get to the end of that but can only find the subbed version, same with hellsing hellsing ultimate, our anime would like somthing a bit more horror or well would appeal to me and and my wife.

any recommendations please


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

Code Geass
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## DKAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

dance in the vampire bund
baka to test 
angel beats


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 10, 2010)

inuyarsha


----------



## luke_c (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a feeling you will really enjoy Bible Black (Not for the kids though), maybe Heartwork: Love Guns aswell (Once again not for the kids), as for the family I can only really suggest the usual, Pokemon, Digimon, Medabots, etc but maybe you will enjoy stuff like Monster Rancher and Flint the time detective


----------



## Rosales (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Lagoon
Detroit Metal City (No english dub)

That's all I can think of currently.

EDIT:
I reread the topic. Don't watch these with your kids O:.


----------



## prowler (Apr 10, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Flint the time detective


Oh God, I remember that on Fox Kids.
Go for this


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> *Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann*


This
And Gundam 00


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the NHK


----------



## phanboi (Apr 10, 2010)

If youre looking for some laughs, try
- Yakitate Japan --> bread making.. with  a lot of puns .. 
- Tentai Senshi Sun Red --> just random.. silly type of funny


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

phanboi said:
			
		

> If youre looking for some laughs, try
> - Yakitate Japan --> bread making.. with  a lot of puns ..
> - Tentai Senshi Sun Red --> just random.. silly type of funny


Or BoBoBo-Bo Bo-BoBo, parodies of other Anime. Very over the top.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 10, 2010)

wow so many already hehe, we only up to episode 76 of naruto atm with the kids, will look into what there so far also black lagoog I did get it but could only get one with jap audio does english audio exist with that too?


----------



## monkat (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann



QFT.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 10, 2010)

Not wasting my time till the OP gives me some parameters.

Can you handle violence?
Can you handle nudity.
Is funny more important than serious drama.

Give us some expectations first. I have 500 series to pick from eh.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 10, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Not wasting my time till the OP gives me some parameters.
> 
> Can you handle violence?
> Can you handle nudity.
> ...




for me and my wife 
Can you handle violence? yes
Can you handle nudity ofc 
Is funny more important than serious drama? serious probably better

we mainly like sci-fi, supernatural, conspiracy and action stuff

kids
Can you handle violence? yes bot too graphics
Can you handle nudity. yes if its like naruto nudity
Is funny more important than serious drama. more funny for the kids

reason why I got the kids to watch naruto or anime in the first place was to get them to like something different from what all the kids at school like i.e ben10 etc, also they go to kartae so it keeps their interest in it, so maybe a martial arts one for them
hope that helps


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Naruto
Code Geass
Full Metal Alchemist

Your kids might not understand the concepts in Code Geass, though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't show nudity to your children


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 10, 2010)

For you and your wife Eden of the East would be quite good. Paranio agent would also be pretty good.

Crayon Shinchan or something would be quite good for you're kids.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Apr 10, 2010)

gundamn and dbz

oh and last exile and saiyuki and saiyuki reloaded


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

I have one more series to add. Go watch Clannad. The dude in the yellow hair is fucking hilarious, and I mean it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm laughing my ass off at episode 4 now.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks everyone for your input will check them out

thanks gain


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 11, 2010)

Some stuff in the serious range then, and all long since gone to dvd so dub is not a problem.

Noir or Madlax. 26 eps of serious plot, great action. And girls with guns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Neat male parts too.

Bublegum Crisis 2040 for some serious scifi mecha action
Blue Gender also a great scifi setting. Best described as the ultimate eco horror setting.

Full Metal Panic, eqal parts funny and parts serious. Basically a military style thriller. Good male and female roles.

That's the first things to come to mind.

Clannad and Clannad Afterstory if you can handle parts that will make you laugh out loud and others that will have both of you crying.


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 11, 2010)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Watch Boku no Pico. It is a beautiful story about a young boy (Pico) coming to terms with his man-hood while facing the troubles of adult-hood at a very young age. It wonderfully depicts the compassion, struggles, hardship and romance that almost every grown man can relate with. Here's the plot summary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Boku no Pico. That's Code Geass.
Boku no Pico is a shota/yaoi hentai (edited though) OVA.

On topic: Check out Hellsing, Excel Saga, and Death Note. Those are my top three anime that I watch.
There is also Sukisyo, it is a sh?nen-ai, but it's a really awesome anime with a great story, lovable characters, and it's freaking funny as hell.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Clannad and Clannad Afterstory if you can handle parts that will make you laugh out loud and others that will have both of you crying.



This.  I don't care how tough you are, if you don't cry, or shed at least SOME tears at certain points in it, then you *HAVE NO HEART.*


----------



## xMekux (Apr 11, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Durarara!
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Giant Killing
Heroman(suits more for kids)
Darker Than Black
(Down most are horror)
Elf Lied
Mermaid Forest
Trinity Blood
Vampire Princess Miyu
GantZ
Vampire Hunter D
Twilight of the Dark Master
Wicked City
Demon City Shinjuku
Pet shop of Horrors
Nightwalker
Descendant of Darkness
Blood+
Tokyo Revelation
Blood Reign - Curse of the Yoma
Higurashi no naku koro ni'
(Most of Them are hard to find subbed =X)
Well these are good ones =P


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 11, 2010)

Try hayate no gotoku (hayate te combat butler) it's pretty funny it's paradies xD


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 11, 2010)

Black Lagoon
Cowboy Bebop
FLCL
Gunslinger Girl (think thats the name atleast)
Elfen Lied
Gundam Wing
Gundam SEED
Trigun
Genshiken
Shakugan no Shana
Blood: Last Vampire (movie not series)
Ghost in the Shell (movies + Stand Alone Complex)
Serial Experiment Lain (if you like ending up with a seriously messed up head and go "WTF!?")
EDIT Excel Saga FUNNIEST ANIME EVER!


Kids wise try
Aishitaru ze Baby
Ourouen High School Host Club
Sailormoon
Cardcaptor Sakura
Avatar


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 11, 2010)

samurai champloo, wolfs rain, the girl who leapt through time, k-on!, school rumble,

cowboy bebop, golden boy, afro samurai, the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya, ikki tousen, elfenlied, onegai teacher,


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 11, 2010)

if for family, be careful of the romantic comedy's
they tend to get a little ecchi here and there



			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most people dont care for moeblobs


----------



## wanderone (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess I should ask how much time you're willing to devote to a series.  But anyways here goes:

- Kare Kano (aka: His & Her Circumstances) (26 episodes) - Synopsis: Yukino Miyazawa is really, really vain, and loves to hear people praise her. She's always been the best at everything, and always tries to look perfect. But when Yukino goes to high school, she's finally upstaged--by Souichiro Arima, who scores better on the entrance exams and instantly snatches the attention of the class. By accident, Arima finds out that Yukino is just pretending, and this starts off a series of events that lead to Yukino and Arima falling in love. They then have to cope with a lot of obstacles in their relationship.

This one'll draw you in.  I don't think I've ever seen an anime that's so thought provoking.  I thought it was kinda 'girly' from the 1st episode, now its one of my fav series.

- The 12 Kingdoms (45 episodes) Synopsis: Yoko Nakajima, an unhappy high school student, is one day suddenly faced with a strange man who swears allegiance to her. After a battle with demon-like beasts, he then takes her to another world along with two of her classmates. There, her appearance has changed and she can understand the language even though her classmates cannot. But their status as "Kaikyaku" (people who come from Earth) makes them hunted fugitives, so they wander the land of the 12 countries, simply trying to survive and to figure out the reason why they were brought to this world.

I really love this one.  The music is good too. Too bad it wasn't finished (They ran out of money I think).  Its still worth a viewing.

- Wolf's Rain (25 episodes) Synopsis: In some distant future, it's common knowledge that all wolves have been extinct for 200 years. However, it seems this is false as wolves have not disappeared but rather have taken human form. Kiba, a lone wolf, wanders into a city, trying to sniff out the Lunar Flowers that are supposed to lead whoever follows the scent to paradise. The source of the smell is Cheza, a girl who sleeps in what appears to be suspended animation in a lab. She and the wolves are drawn to each other, and Kiba hopes to find paradise once he finds the source of the scent of Lunar Flowers. However, once Kiba finds Cheza, she is kidnapped by a mysterious person called Darcia, and his search begins anew. Before he leaves the city, he meets 3 other wolves, Tsume, Hige and Toboe. All four wolves have very different personalities and ideas, and their friendliness towards each other is a little rough around the edges. However, they soon band together to continue to search for paradise.

This one's pretty sad, but the story was good.

- Berserk (26 episodes) Synopsis: Guts, a man who calls himself "The Black Swordsman" looks upon his days serving as a member of a group of mercenaries, the Band of the Hawk, nicknamed "the Grim Reaper of the Battlefield." Led by an ambitious, ruthless, and intelligent man named Griffith, together they battle their way into the royal court, and are forced into a fate that may change their entire lives.

Okay, 1st off, the anime style for this is older (Its an older series), but after awhile you forget about it because the story is so great!  And WOW, what a shocker ending.  The manga for this one is still ongoing (Yeah, another one you're gonna want to keep going) so you can pick up the story there when the series ends. (PS: There's alot of gore and sexual content in this one)

- Saikano (13 episodes) Synopsis: Shuji and Chise are two Hokkaido high school students barely starting a relationship with each other. Then, with no warning, a squadron of bombers from an unknown country destroy the city of Sapporo. All hope is lost when suddenly, the bombers are destroyed by a small red light floating across the sky. At this point, Shuji finds out that the one responsible for eliminating the enemy forces is Chise, who reveals herself as a cyborg engineered for mass-destruction.

This is probably one of the sadder(est) series out there.

- F.L.C.L (6 episodes) Synopsis: Naota is a normal Japanese 6th grade boy (although a little cynical), but when his older brother leaves for America to play baseball, his brother leaves his homeless 17 year old girlfriend Mamimi behind. Mamimi is sending mixed signals and advances to Naota, and he doesn't know what to do about her. But to make matters worse, Naota's world is totally turned upside down when he is run over by a woman on a Vespa. During their first encounter, she hits him over the head with her guitar, which then causes a horn to grow out of his forehead. She calls herself "Haruko" and her presence changes Naota's life to even further insanity.

One of the craziest/wackiest OAV series out there!  Its funny at times, but mostly you have to see it to know what 'wacky' is like in anime circles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- X (TV) (26 episodes) Synopsis: It's the year of destiny and 15 year old Kamui Shiro, a powerful psychic, has returned to Toyko after a 6 year absence. He returns to protect his childhood friends, Fuuma, and Fuuma's younger sister Kotori. But destiny and fate are haunting Kamui and pulling in himself and his loved ones. It is his destiny to decide the fate of the world and mankind, no matter if he wants the role or not.

Was good.  Maybe not spectacularly good, but enjoyable enough to remember and want to see again sometime when nothing else is out.

Well, I could go on a bit more, but I really haven't seen as much as alot of other people.  Another series that I think worth recommending would be: Claymore, D. Gray Man (Doesn't really get GOOD good until in the 50-something episode range, then its great until the final episode, which is 103), Basilisk (Kickass ninjas!), Code Geass (Only 1st season worth watching IMO) and maybe Scryed.

Anime movies to see:

Akira (A classic)
Ghost in the Shell (Another classic)
Grave of the Fireflies (Classic)
Ninja Scroll
Vampire Hunter D (The Original one)
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust

There's prob more, but I gotta go!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Am0s (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the in depth review, will check out most of them as most of them are quite appealing, between me and my wife we can quite happily sit there all evening watching stuff back to back until its time to go to bed


----------



## 5% (Apr 19, 2010)

Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 19, 2010)

Discipline


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

I suggest letting your kids chose what anime they want to watch.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 19, 2010)

Bakemonogatari is great. Or Soul Eater. Weird, but damn awesome at the same time.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 19, 2010)

FullMetal alchemist & brotherhood 
Bleach 
Katekyo hitman Reborn!
Dragon ball Z Gt & Kai(is the same with z)
Gundam 00


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of the Gundam Anime's are very good, unless you don't like gaint robots in which you will not like all the others Im about to list lol. Heroic Age, Vandread, zegapain, Bubble gum tokyo 2040, cowboy Bebop, Outlaw star, Tekkaman blade, Elfen Lied, Zoids chaotic century, Zoids new century, zoids fuzer - some how some one found all the english episodes which is werid cause it was cancled on episode 13 lol. Zoids Genesis, Wild Arms Twilight Venom, Tri Gun, Blue Gender which is a good end of the world type anime along with some of the other's ive listed.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 19, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I suggest letting your kids chose what anime they want to watch.




hard to find one that isn't pokemon, and doesnt have bad language in it, my kids are only 4 and 5 and they love naruto doesnt have many bad words only crap and pervy sage rofl.

A friend said yu yu hakusho but the first episode has him saying he was pissed off so I had to turn that one off,

just started watching death note and its really good

started watching bleach too but for some reason I cant find volume 24 but 25 I got weird


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Apr 20, 2010)

Evangelion
Blood+
Both of those are short and sweet, Evangelion has 36 episodes and blood+ has 50


----------



## pitman (Apr 20, 2010)

*Fantastic Children* 26 episodes :
A group of enigmatic white-haired children has been spotted at different times and places in Europe for over 500 years. Always with the appearance of 11-year-olds, they behave far more mature than they should be, never grow old, and seem to have supernatural power. What they have been seeking is a girl, and the only clue they have is a picture with a crescent moon. Now, in the year of 2012, an athletic boy named Tohma is about to be involved in this centuries-long mystery.

This is a great Scifi series, has great music, beautiful art and a great story.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, epitome of anime epicness.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 20, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, epitome of anime epicness.


+1





Offtopic/   Numbah 300!


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, epitome of anime epicness.


+1


----------



## Am0s (Apr 20, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> *Fantastic Children* 26 episodes :
> A group of enigmatic white-haired children has been spotted at different times and places in Europe for over 500 years. Always with the appearance of 11-year-olds, they behave far more mature than they should be, never grow old, and seem to have supernatural power. What they have been seeking is a girl, and the only clue they have is a picture with a crescent moon. Now, in the year of 2012, an athletic boy named Tohma is about to be involved in this centuries-long mystery.
> 
> This is a great Scifi series, has great music, beautiful art and a great story.
> ...



I got this series but its in a .isz format, so yet to check it


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

Kodomo no Jikan. For Mature Audience Only. It will make you be all "WTF?! >_>" give you awkward moments, and give you tingling feelings in your pants that are perfectly natural.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 20, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Kodomo no Jikan. For Mature Audience Only. It will make you be all "WTF?! >_>" give you awkward moments, and give you tingling feelings in your pants that are perfectly natural.



haha excellent


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2010)

All those suggestions and no love for Samurai 7- would probably not meet your criteria for a kids show but it is an anime retelling of 7 samurai but with the odd mech involved.
Probably my favourite anime ever.

Gungrave is also pretty good. Mad science meets crime and a lot of guns in between.

I tend not to go in for stuff that would be suitable for your criteria that you set for kids and the Japanese policies on censorship vary somewhat as well so I will bow out there.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 20, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.

It's just epicness concentrated in Anime form.

You will love it


----------



## Raika (Apr 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.
> 
> It's just epicness concentrated in Anime form.
> 
> You will love it


For some reason I knew that you would post this in this thread.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 20, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> All those suggestions and no love for Samurai 7- would probably not meet your criteria for a kids show but it is an anime retelling of 7 samurai but with the odd mech involved.
> Probably my favourite anime ever.
> 
> Gungrave is also pretty good. Mad science meets crime and a lot of guns in between.
> ...



only recently has my wife and I got into anime, so we will probably watch all the sugestions haha, yes I know its a grey area when trying to find something for the kids, so I dont blame you for not saying any, the kids are way into naruto atm anyway, and while some scenes are inappropriate for my kids they are pretty scarce, We will probably end up watching all the series listed here and then deciding what they can watch when the day comes they have seen all the naruto episodes.

the wife and I are totally into this now, I wonder why its taken so long to start watching it.

btw anyone remember Ulysses 31 or also known as Uchuu Densetsu Ulysses 31 in japan I remember watching that in the 1980's on TV I eventualy tracked it down and now got it on dvd


----------



## pitman (Apr 20, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the themes (as far as I remember) are adult oriented (Betrayal and Romance, plenty of techno-bable [which is based on real scientific figures])
On second thought kids may be confused by all the things going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay here is a great anime for kids: *Chi's Sweet Home* It revolves around an abandoned kitty who gets adopted by a family and the episodes revolve on how the cat adapts to her environment, the show is sweet and cute and hilarious.
There are 208 episodes (2 seasons) but don't let that scare ya because each episode is around 3 min.


----------



## wanderone (Apr 20, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> thanks for the in depth review, will check out most of them as most of them are quite appealing, between me and my wife we can quite happily sit there all evening watching stuff back to back until its time to go to bed



Ahhhh...I remember when I used to be able to do that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one you might want to check out which I forgot about is Cowboy Bebop.  Someone else mentioned it.  Its only 26 episodes, but its probably considered a classic/older series by alot of people.

@PharaohsVizier

I wish they'd pick up with the anime series again.  I know its probably unlikely, but I keep hoping.  

You're the second person that has said the novels were pretty good.  I might have to try and find copies somewhere!


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if this is anime.
But Initial D? Its pretty nice wit all the cars and drifting and real engine facts and stuff.


----------



## pitman (Apr 21, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is anime.
> But Initial D? Its pretty nice wit all the cars and drifting and real engine facts and stuff.



If you see an anime with car doing crazy drifts in horrible CG its probably a parody of Initial D.


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darker than black


----------



## wanderone (Apr 21, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Check your local library, I was shocked to see that my local library had several copies.  I bought the first book because it popped up in my related items in Amazon and it was so ridiculously highly recommended, and I can see why.  Definitely give it a go, great books!
> 
> And I might check out the anime series, looks interesting enough.














Awesome!! My library has it!  Gonna grab it!  THX again for the nfo!  Hopefully they'll be as good
as the anime was at least.

Not sure how the anime will seem to you having read the book, but you might end up liking the music at least.  Alot of people do.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 21, 2010)

elfen lied


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, let's recommend my share:

Yu Yu Hakusho (112 episodes): Yusuke Urameshi is a school deliquent who always gets in trouble at school. One day he saves a kid from being run over and dies. Since he was such a badboy, neither heaven nor hell was awating for his death that day.  Because of this he receives a chance of reincarnate and a "job" as a supernatural detective.
Personally, it's my favorite anime of all time. There are 2 "movies" and 4 ovas, but thei do not follow the storyline.

Jibaku-kun: Twelve World Story (26 episodes) - AKA "Bucky: The Incredible Kid": In each of the twelve world there is one "Great Child" that protects his people from the hostile beasts. Bucky is a normal kid from the First World, Primas, that have only one dream: world domination. One day, he meets Spark, the GC of primas (and the strongest of'em all), and as a matter of fate, Bucky is given the chance to become a GC. Bucky only cares about dominating the world, so Spark says he must tbe the best GC to accomplish that.
I know, it's hard to believe that it's a good story and such, but it's on #2 on my favorite list.

Magic Knight Rayearth (49 episodes): The studends from different schools on Tokyo meet by chance on Tokyo Tower and they receive a call from Princess Emerode, from Reyarth, to save her planet. Suddenly they are falling from the sky of Rayearth, are saved by a giant flying fish (?), meet a sorcerer named Clef that says their are the legendary Magic Knights, and that they must save Rayearth.
It's an anime really mixed, because it starts with a typical magic-girl formula, but ends up with a lot of sword-fighting and mechas! Theis also an OVA with 3 eps, but the events are all messed up (but it's a great OVA!).

Aria The animation / The Natural / The Ova / The Origination (54 episodes): Akari travels from Manhome (Earth) to the terraformed planet know as Aqua (formerly known as Mars) to become an Undine (a person who roars a gondola and acts as a tourist guide).
Yep, basically the primisse is that. There is no blood, no sex, no cussing, no lasers being shot out of the nose holes, no fighting. It's just a calm and relaxing journey though the days of Akari training to became a Prima (a full-fledged undine) with her friends. THIS is an anime for the whole family. Believe me, it's an great anime.

Since I'm at work right now, I can't write more, but I'll suggest some more animes, but without "introductions".

Shaman King (64 episodes)
Serial Experiments Lain (13 episodes)
Negima!? (26 episodes)
Angelic Layer (26 episodes)
Fullmetal Alchemist (51 episodes)
Love Hina (25 episodes + 3 OVAs + Love Hina Again, 3 episodes)
Death Note (37 episodes)
Rurouni Kenshin (95 episodes + 2 OVAS of 6 episodes total) AKA "Samurai X"

Also, Avatar: the Last Airbender (61 episodes) is not an anime, as it wasn't produced on Japan, but it as awesome cartoon! (or americanime, as some may call it).

There are many more, but I gotta go now


----------



## Am0s (Apr 22, 2010)

nice one thanks for that, will have to check out them, I did have yu yu but alas I coudnt find all the episodes only could get 56 but will check out the others you recommend.

question
I see on wiki for these shows if not all of them there is a manga and an anime versions, for instance full metal alchemist, and full metal alchemist brotherhood (manga), are these seperate animations totally, as sometimes its proving very hard to find some of these series as I dont want the anime and manga all mixed up together if you know what I mean.

on the wiki anime and manga just confuses me can someone just clarify for me please

I am aware that wiki is'nt always accurate 100%


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 22, 2010)

Well why don't you just stick with Naruto?


----------



## Am0s (Apr 22, 2010)

no some of the episodes I have watched from these anime series people have recommended are awesome and are really good to watch for me and my wife, naruto will stop someday


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 22, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> (...)
> question
> I see on wiki for these shows if not all of them there is a manga and an anime versions, for instance full metal alchemist, and full metal alchemist brotherhood (manga), are these seperate animations totally, as sometimes its proving very hard to find some of these series as I dont want the anime and manga all mixed up together if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



This I can answer: for FMA (Fullmetal Alchemist) there are two animations: Fullmetal Alchemist (the one i recommended) that were made while the manga was still halfway and Fullmetal Alchemist "Brotherhood", the new animation that has nothing to do with the first one. The latter one follows the manga storyline a lot more.

I mentioned Negima!? (the !? makes a difference). This is also an anime that has two versions: this one only uses the same characters from the manga, but changes a lot from the storyline, and there is the Negima! that follows a little the manga, but split at some point because the manga is still being published.

There are a lot of series with different animes (El Hazard has 3, Tenchi Muyo has 4 or 5, Fullmetal Panic has 3....) and most of'em are not connected.
Most anime series that are based on mangas tend not to strictly follow the storyline if the manga is not yet finished or near the end. They are being used lately as, hmmm, "baits" to the manga >-p


----------



## Am0s (Apr 23, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> wanderone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did manage to find that but alas it was in jap 26 episodes, I also tried Rurouni Kenshin I didn't think it appealed to me,

so far my collection is as follows

Naruto uncut / shipuuden
bleach volume 1-23 and vol 25
code geass season 1 and R2
black lagoon
paranoia agent
deathnote
wolf rain 
neon geneisis
hellsing + hellsing ultimate 4 episodes
gurren laggann
blue gender
champloo
claymore
complete noir
jyu oh sei

films
akira
vampire hunter D + bloodlust

gonna go through this thread again see if I missed anything


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a pity you didn't like my recommendations >-p
BUT, Rurouni Kenshin is one of the best animes *ever*. It starts a little slow, but after ep. 4 or something the story starts to get more interesting... It's a shame it slow downs (for the manga fans, that is) after ep. 62... Also, ARIA!

But, oh my, u sure will have a "hard" time watching all those series >-p
Good luck on that


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Azumanga Dioah

hope i slepped that right


----------



## Am0s (Apr 23, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> It's a pity you didn't like my recommendations >-p
> BUT, Rurouni Kenshin is one of the best animes *ever*. It starts a little slow, but after ep. 4 or something the story starts to get more interesting... It's a shame it slow downs (for the manga fans, that is) after ep. 62... Also, ARIA!
> 
> But, oh my, u sure will have a "hard" time watching all those series >-p
> Good luck on that



forgot to mention

got
deathnote (watching)
full metal alchemist

getting
Serial Experiments Lain
magic knight reyearth
elfen lied
blood+
ninja scrolls
grave of the fire flies
yu yu

I did get a few of your suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the ones I listed are dubbed too as I know alot of people say its better with subs because the dubbing is not great, we are just too lazy lol


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

Saint Seiya!!!

(if no one has suggested it yet) >.>;


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 24, 2010)

Saint Seiya is a cool serie that just did not go well on the US. It got cancelled, IIRC.
Here in Brazil, it's a blast, people are just crazy about it.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 24, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Saint Seiya is a cool serie that just did not go well on the US. It got cancelled, IIRC.
> Here in Brazil, it's a blast, people are just crazy about it.


Lol, they used A Flock of Seagulls song on their intro for ... Knights of the Zodiac. xD(which wasn't bad but still...ehhhhhhhh)
Saint Seiya is also huge here,,well it was but still as huge as DBZ. (Probably mostly in all of South America knows it and love it..who wouldnt?)
--
[on topic]

Also I recommend Heidi!! It's adorable and cute and awesome! (If you like that type of stuff)


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 24, 2010)

For the Kids:

Avatar The Last Air Bender
Bobobo
Card Captors
Digimon
One Piece
Pokemon(Plus there is a new episode every week you can all sit together and watch it)
Rave Master
Shaman King
Super Mario Bro's cartoon is on netflix instant streaming
Yu-Gi-Oh
Zatch Bell

For the Adults:

Berserk
Blood+
Code Geass
Cowboy Bebop
Elfen Lied
Ergo Proxy
Fooly Cooly(This is okay for the kid's to.)
Fullmetal Alchemist(This is kid friendly for the most part)
Ghost in the Shell
Mushishi
Paranoia Agent
Samurai Champloo
Speed Grapher
Trinity Blood
Welcome to the NHK
Wolf's Rain


----------



## Yumi (Apr 24, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> For the Kids:
> 
> Avatar The Last Air Bender
> Bobobo
> ...



FoolyCooly for kids?? Are you kidding? Mamimi is always like, grinding on Naota in the first few episodes & she smokes.
Haruko is one weird mother* that also acts inappropriate with Naota. Especially where Naota sees them in action.
Too random and somewhat violent for kids to understand. 

It's more for teens 13+ where they can understand whats going on, otherwise the kids will be asking questions. o_o


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 24, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> cruznik71450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it as a kid and I just didn't know what was going on. I thought it was funny. It is a lot better for adults. Your right lol.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe try out Pandora Hearts?
I recently started watching it and I'm really in love with~! The story is good, although sometimes a bit confusing (that's more in the beginning). The characters are likeable, well it depends on what you like, but I'm sure there will be at least one character you like. And the music is just awesome, but that's because it's just my style of music. But just try it out and see if you like it~!


----------



## Am0s (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks I will have a look at it, los a few series on the way serial experiment lain and rayearth all have subs, although I did get 2 discs of lain which was english and then the other 2 were subs :/


----------



## wanderone (May 5, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> wanderone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably too late, but I've been forgetting and remembering to remember (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to tell you that all of my recommendations are for the *SUBBED* versions of the series, except maybe the Vampire Hunter D:Bloodlust movie.

I generally don't like or recommend *DUBBED* versions.  Alot of dubbed voice acting tends to Americanize and rob anime of alot of its cultural roots and the personalities of its characters or its just plain bad.  Not saying all dubs are horrible (Just _almost_ all of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) of course.


----------



## Am0s (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Probably too late, but I've been forgetting and remembering to remember (
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes I know a few people who like subbed version of anime and dislike the dubbed version, my wife and I prefer it too be dubbed am too lazy I guess, anyway can anyone recommend some good anime films

I got so far Vampire hunter D and bloodlust Akira grave of the fireflies ninja scroll, ghost in the shell fims and are all dubbed any more films you guys know of?


----------



## toguro_max (May 15, 2010)

Movies, huh? Like in, animated movies, right?

Spirited Away, Papripka, Tokyo Godfathers, Howl's Moving Castle, My Neighbor Totoro, all the Saint Seiya Movies (they are specially nice because they have, apart from the last one, nothing to do with the story).

There are more (everything from Ghibli, for instance, is great), but let's keep the list short >-p

And by the way, usually people complain abou dubbing because, let's face it, US dubbing mostly sucks, it does not have any emotion, any feeling, any thing...
I personally tend to like dubbing, but, well, brasilian dubbing is cool >-p


_[Edit]: Rant about dubbing._


----------



## wanderone (May 15, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I realize they explain it, and the fansub I had explained some stuff too, but it doesn't go nearly into as much detail as I'd like.
> 
> I was watching the Twelve Kingdoms anime, and I decided to rent the DVD's instead.  I have like 6 out of the 10 disks from zip.ca right now.  They are shipping them so fast I figure no one else is borrowing em XD  And FYI, the dub was EXTREMELY well done for the Twelve Kingdoms.  While I still prefer subs, the dubs just sound fantastic.
> 
> ...



@ everyone: Sorry for the topic break, this will be my last comment re: the Twelve Kingdoms novels!

@PharaohsVizier

I'm planning on getting the DVD version sometime, so I guess I'll have to plan on listening to the dub the 1st time around.  I don't think all dubs are bad (Ghibli films, etc.), just alot of them.

I'm about half-way through the 3rd novel now.  The En story isn't as good as the Kei & Tai ones, but its had it moments.

And I just realized something.  The anime has characters and scenes that the books don't have.  There's the female character in the anime that gets sucked into the shoku? with Yoko that isn't in the book at all and a daughter of one of the deposed kings who is forced into struggles because of her father's misrule.  And it even gives more backdrop on Shouryuu and Enki's taiki lives (Dunno...still reading the Kingdom of En arc, it may go into this in a flashback).

No, the anime goes in the Kingdom of Tai and En stories *after* the Kei story arc is finished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish Fuyumi Ono was more prolific.  Its a shame no more will be revealed about the other kingdoms and their characters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yup, only 3 more novels.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> if for family, be careful of the romantic comedy's
> they tend to get a little ecchi here and there
> 
> 
> ...



Late, but yes, because Clannad is TOTALLY a moe show.  NOT.  It has a few "moe" characters, but generally, they aren't.  Before commenting, why not watching something before degrading it.

Also, gotta add Angel Beats to my list.  And no, it's NOT MOE.


----------



## Am0s (May 15, 2010)

I tired a few series from the other posts but alas most of them are all subbed like clannad, twelve kingdoms, rayearth etc,

I gave up on dragonball too many freaking episodes series lol I tested it with my kids today and they wasnt very impressed with it

tried serial experiments lain but somone in the divine wisdom decided to put half english and the other half of the series in dutch lol

anyway yeh I know subbed version will be better but still each to their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tried getting howls moving castle but for some reason I can only get dutch or jap versions, oh I got dantes inferno too too


----------



## macgeek417 (May 16, 2010)

Dunno if this has been posted yet...

Shakugan no Shana


----------



## Balee56 (May 16, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop
Full Metal Panic
Blood+


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 16, 2010)

Case Closed! Best anime EVAR. No seriously, you'll love it.


----------



## Escape (May 16, 2010)

Well, I've just finished watching the first season of Code Geass, and like 7 episodes of the 2nd season, and I must say, this is the most amazing show I have ever seen before. 
The thinking, the strategy, it's just amazing. I really suggest you to watch it (though for little kids maybe not, there are many violence scenes+blood and here and there some nudity - nothing special though). 

If you're looking for something cute and funny, then I would suggest Hayate no Gotoku, though I don't know if there are any dubbed episodes...


----------



## Am0s (May 16, 2010)

I have code geass both seasons havnt watched them yet though


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

ranma 1/2


----------



## Am0s (May 18, 2010)

got last exile, cowboy bebop, spirited away, trigun and vexille tried to get planetes but on usenet its all corrupt


----------

